# Just an Idea on OTBS



## capt dan (Sep 24, 2008)

I know this has been tough on the moderators, and site owner, but it seems like it could be resolved fairly easy with little or no growing pains.

Since no one else did yet, I decided to start this thread as a vehichle for input on this subject for the mods and powers that be, to review and maybe come to a simple solution to one of the few headaches here lately!








I know that the site has had some issues with bandwidth, and thread lengths. Just today the original thread has been locked. I understand the reason, and offer a suggestion. Can we divide this thread into chapters or sub-threads, like "OTBS the first 100", and then another thread, maybe " *OTBS* 101 to present" or something on that front. That would shorten the original thread. 
Then have nominations and seconds continue on the newest member thread, but send any other comments to a new thread, possibly a" congrats to the newest squires and knights".



The above is what I deleted, and then added it back in. I feel like a politician!


----------



## white cloud (Sep 24, 2008)

I second that Dan. I am sure it would not be too awfull difficult to do this sort of thing....Good Idea


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

I liked your idea, why did you delete it??

Curious to see how many are left of the first "100"


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 24, 2008)

I missed the idea all the way around. Bummer


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Something about getting rid of the first 100 deadbeat OTBS members and starting over....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





(JOKE) now i have to do this so nobody gets their feelings hurt.


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 24, 2008)

This must be where I stick out my lower lip and stomp off


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 24, 2008)

OK, I'm lost.....
What is the *Subject* we are reviewing? The size of the OTBS thread? Fill me in please.
thanks!


----------



## smoking gun (Sep 24, 2008)

Ron locked the thread because it was getting overloaded with useless stuff not pertaining to OTBS. Capn Dan in his kindness started a new thread so we can discuss OTBS. I think. I could be mistaken. ;) I'm just an innocent bystander. You members can discuss the important stuff.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 24, 2008)

It's all gone Jeanie, an idea that has faded into subleminum LOL


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you SG!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, I know how that goes WC!! A lot of my ideas end up there. LOL


----------



## desertlites (Sep 24, 2008)

plain and simple-after a second nomination-no more posts in the thread-send PM's-for congrats or gripes-then all is behind closed doors-pros and neg.just my 2 cents.and what I think others think.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 24, 2008)

The short n sweet approach....sounds good to me Des! :)


----------



## capt dan (Sep 24, 2008)

I have added my deleted idea back in. I am sorry for the confusion! I did have some help!


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks Dan!
You mean to divide the thread into 3 separate ones?

If it were my forum I'd say...too much work! lolol...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But since I'm just a visitor here, I'm agreeable with how the owners want to handle it.

I've got smokin to do.


----------



## dirtman775 (Sep 24, 2008)

It seems to me any time a club or organized part of anything wants to get started there are those who want to belong and dont deserve it, i think thats why there is all the fuss over this is. btw how about making the three separate threads dan was stating earlier stickys?


----------



## flash (Sep 24, 2008)

Why can't the mods just go in a delete the worthless post? We just got a few more. Good way to break them in


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2008)

Needs to be a seperate forum heading. Poof  problem solved. Every nom/promotion has it's own thread.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL, yep. Another thing is,  once the person is nominated and the pleasantries are exchanged, the  thread kinda sits there  often for  a week or two, until the next activity. I don't know how many folks actually go back to page 3 or 5 or 10 to see what was said when Knight number 15 was inducted. In other words, could the mods "archive" the first 100-150 members, or smething like that, and then just start a new version with the last half dozen-dozen  entrees to the knighthood listed. After a year or so, clean house again, and move the "stale threads" to the archives.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

That would be a LOT of posts to delete.


----------



## flash (Sep 24, 2008)

*ARCHIVE!!!  *I may be old but..............


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 24, 2008)

If you do that then Bubba's post count will drop back under 2K


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2008)

Can I get a rimshot?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  BadaBOOM badaBING   LOL!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Bwaaahaaaahaaaa...... why you gotta be like that???


----------



## meowey (Sep 24, 2008)

My take on this would be to organize it by year.  Break the original thread apart, with pointers to the succeeding threads.  "OTBS 2005", "OTBS 2006", etc.

Keep thinking and discussing.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## capt dan (Sep 24, 2008)

I like that idea too! Any  Mod input?


----------



## ron50 (Sep 24, 2008)

A lot of good suggestions. As far as input, mine doesn't really matter.

Dutch is in charge of the OTBS. Let's see what he thinks.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 24, 2008)

OH yes it does,  You just don't know it yet!


----------



## monty (Sep 24, 2008)

OK, I'll toss in two cents.

As OTBS #6, I have seen a lot of changes and a lot of folks come and go. And if you reference the OTBS sticky you will realize just how many of the originals are still here and still dedicated to helping all the new folks with respect and dignity. No head games here! Just plain honest folks helping others.

Now, about the OTBS thread. There are a lot of great ideas being floated here. Most of them totally workable. I am not going to float my own ideas at this time because I am still looking at those which have already been presented and, because I like what I see coming out, I will encourage more ideas to be floated and then we can most likely choose the best course of action with most likely a combination of what we feel are the better ideas!

So, keep burning the midnight wood, er, uh, oil and let your best ideas come forth!

Cheers!


----------



## williamzanzinger (Sep 24, 2008)

Im on the *** end of years of time and tradition. I was honored to be inducted and honored to be counted as one of the many. Heres my ideas , just because its fun to be part of a solution.
Why not...
Why cant OTBS be listed as a sub topic under anouncements or any where else for that matter. Within that subsection can be a host of sub sub topics such as
1 statement of purpose
2 current member list
3 nominees
3 otbs congratulations (this can be flushed once a year as neccasary)
4 anything else that might warrant a category.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 24, 2008)

I was also thinkin today, instead of brooming the old posts, can't we set them in a "link" that folks could link onto if they were interested in finding out the who, where and when of the founding OTBS members. Almost like moving the first 100 or whatever number to another corner of this site, just like linking to the stuff on the left side of the page or other "links" associated with the SMF machine! Quick and easy, new bandwidth available!

at the risk of being a kiss azz, I think its  great that the mods are sitting quietly watching what the membership is offering as ideas.


----------



## williamzanzinger (Sep 24, 2008)

How about a little otbs.com action.


----------



## pitrow (Sep 24, 2008)

Um... I didn't read the whole thread so maybe this has been brought up before, but why not make a new section for the OTBS, make a locked, sticky post that has a little bit about the OTBS and the current list of knights and squires? The admin/mods could update the list as it goes, but regular users couldn't post so that thread won't get huge.
Then just make a new post within the OTBS section for each nomination, etc. and everyone can do the congratulations and everything in that. That way you don't have one huge thread with 1000 pages.

So it'd look kinda like this:

OTBS Section
*sticky:* Current OTBS Knights (locked)
*sticky:* Squires List (locked)
*sticky:* OTBS history and rules
I nominate XYZ and PDQ for the OTBS
Cogratulations to ABC, our newest Knight
etc.


----------



## ron50 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas. The moderators and Jeff discussed many of these ideas last night. We are continuing to discuss them and possibly make some changes soon that will allow the OTBS system to be more manageable and easier to use. 

The current OTBS thread will remain locked for now.

Thanks for your help and for your patience.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought I noticed a "union meeting" going on in chat last night!

Good to hear.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's my 2 cents as a relative new member.

If I get this correct the problem is the current thread is to big and taking up to much space and/or bandwidth.

Why not create a new forum heading OTBS.  Just divide the current mess into however many threads it takes to make the bandwidth tolerable and make those stickies.

Then from now on into the future each new person would be a new thread.


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2008)

I heard that somewhere...but I forget   LOL!  Sigh...sorry just in a S.A.'d mood.


----------

